# Probleme avec Mail depuis mise a jour sécurité



## Marclau (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
Depuis la mise à jour de sécurité 2012-004 Mail ne s'ouvre plus . Il m'affiche ce message :
"*Impossible d'utiliser cette version de Mail avec cette version de Mac OS X*
Vous disposez de la version 4.5(1084/1085) de Mail. Vous ne pouvez pas l'utiliser sous Mac OS X Version 10.6.8 ( assemblage 10k549 )"

Je suis donc allé voir dans les propriétés de Mail et il m'indique que sa version est 4.5

Après plusieurs heures de recherche j'ai trouvé quelques personnes ayant le même problème mais il n'y avait pas vraiment de solution 

Merci


----------



## Larme (29 Octobre 2012)

L'application Mail que tu ouvres est bien dans /Applications (et pas ailleurs, sous-dossier ou autre) ?

*Note du modo :* ainsi qu'il est précisé dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", placée en tête de forum, Mail, on n'en parle pas dans "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation". On déménage.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

Marclau a dit:


> Je suis donc allé voir dans les propriétés de Mail et il m'indique que sa version est 4.5
> 
> Après plusieurs heures de recherche j'ai trouvé quelques personnes ayant le même problème mais *il n'y avait pas vraiment de solution*
> 
> Merci


Bonjour et bienvenue,

 si si, il y a une solution, et même plusieurs 

La mise à jour de sécurité transforme Mail 4.5 en 4.6.
Seul Mail 4.6 peut fonctionner après la mise à jour.

Pour que la mise à jour de Mail réussisse, il faut :

  1. que Mail 4.5 soit dans le dossier Applications à la racine du disque (HD / Applications)

  2. qu'il n'ait pas été renommé

  3. qu'il ne soit pas "caché" dans un sous-dossier d'applications.

En clair, qu'il soit visible, sous son nom Mail ou Mail.app quand on ouvre HD / Applications.

Quand ces conditions sont réunies :

  1. supprimer le fichier Mail 4.6 de 8,1 Mo installé par la mise à jour dans le dossier HD / Applications
  2. réappliquer la mise à jour de sécurité :
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1586?viewlocale=fr_FR

Et alors Mail 4.5 sera devenu Mail 4.6.

Si ça échoue tu reviens et on réglera le problème autrement.


Autres sujets sur la même question : 

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/programme-mail-ne-fonctionne-plus-1201049.html

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/plus-d-acces-a-mail-1201616.html

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/mail-disparu-mac-osx-10-6-8-a-1201458.html

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/probleme-demarrage-utilisation-mail-1201526.html

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/incompatibilite-versions-mail-os-x-1201309.html


----------



## Marclau (29 Octobre 2012)

Merci beaucoup, 
Mail fonctionne de nouveau
Bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 peux-tu s'il te plait dire ce que tu as fait pour régler le problème ?

Merci.


----------



## jkwc (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
Mail se trouve dans les applications mais fait 12,5 Mo,cela a-t-il de l'importance?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 quelle version de Mail ? Quelle icône devant ?

La version est opérationnelle ? (Normalement Mail pèse beaucoup plus : env 65 Mo)


----------



## jkwc (15 Novembre 2012)

J'ai suivi ton conseil, j'ai retiré Mail, puis j'ai fait la mise à jour de la sécurité. Quand je redémarre je  trouve Mail dans les applications mais l'icone est grisée et Mail ne s'ouvre pas.
J'avais la même fenêtre et la même version que Marclau.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2012)

Tu ne réponds à aucune de mes questions....


----------



## jkwc (15 Novembre 2012)

Si, jai répondu? pour faire plus court j'ai indiqué que j'avais la même fenêtre et la même version que Marclau.
Voici la fenêtre qui s'affiche :
"Impossible d'utiliser cette version de Mail avec cette version de Mac OS X
Vous disposez de la version 4.5(1084/1085) de Mail. Vous ne pouvez pas l'utiliser sous Mac OS X Version 10.6.8 ( assemblage 10k549 ). Excuse-moi.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2012)

Non ma question c'était : dans le dossier Applications, tu as un Mail : quelle version ? 4.5 ou 4.6 ?

L'icône qui est devant, c'est : l'icône de Mail, ou l'icône "applications" (crayon / règle / pinceau).

Bref   je t'envoie par MP de quoi régler ce problème.


----------



## jkwc (15 Novembre 2012)

Dans Applications, l'icone en gris est crayon/règle/pinceau. Version 4.6, taille 8,1 Mo. Quant au MP, je ne vois pas comment je peux y accéder. Désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2012)

MP : en haut à gauche : tableau de bord / messages privés / boite de réception


----------



## jkwc (16 Novembre 2012)

Merci Renaud31, j'ai bien reçu ton MP d'hier soir. C'est fini je ne t'embête plus. Encore merci.
Cordialement.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 ça ne m'embête pas du tout 

Je suppose que Mail est ok, mais as-tu pu aussi récupérer les mails sur l'autre disque ?


----------



## jkwc (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 
Mail fonctionne et j'ai récupéré mes archives. Tout va bien. Merci.


----------

